

Ask HN: Has my domain name been hijacked - akshat

A couple of days ago, the name server for my site suddenly changed to something else. On my domain provider it is showing as the right one. For example this is what my domain registrar is showing<p>example.com ns7.abc.com &#60;---------- this is the correct value<p>However, when I use nslookup, I am seeing something else altogether:<p>example.com dns1.xyz.com<p>My whois entry is indicating the incorrect value. The whois record continues to show the right owner of the domain though.<p>Has my domain been hijacked? How can I fix this?
======
HNC
If your domain registrar is showing the right name server then it should be
okay. Try to contact the registrar and talk to them about the problem, They
should be able to fix it. It may also take some time for the DNS to set
(aprox. 24 Hours).

~~~
akshat
Thanks. The registrar has not been very helpful. We waited 48 hours and still
no resolution.

~~~
HNC
Hmmm... I highly doubt your site has been hijacked if you can still access the
registrar and your whois information is showing. Can you tell me the name of
the domain and registrar. Thanks

~~~
akshat
It is for a client who is not comfortable publicly sharing the name of the
domain. Is there anything I can do besides waiting it out?

~~~
HNC
If that's the case then what I suggest is that you try to contact the
registrar as this seems to be a mistake on their part.

------
mike-cardwell
What is the domain, and what _should_ the records look like?

